# Allan Houston or Michael Finley?



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Allan Houston
Position: G 
Born: 04/20/71 
Height: 6-6 / 1,98 
Weight: 200 lbs. / 90,7 kg. 
College: Tennessee '93 










Michael Finley
Position: G-F 
Born: 03/06/73 
Height: 6-7 / 2,01 
Weight: 225 lbs. / 102,1 kg. 
College: Wisconsin '95


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Finley, Finley, and Finley again.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think Allan Houston is better offensively than Finley, but Finley is a better defender and all-around player... so Finley.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Fin is the more complete player... this should be a landslide.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Others have pretty much nailed it -- Houston is obviously the better shooter, but Finley wins out in most other areas.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

just like everyone has already said, Houston is clearly the superior shooter, but Finley is the better player


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Good thread, you picked two underated gaurds. Obviously Im a knicks fan so ofcourse I can apreaicate Houston. He can score with the best of them, hes mostly about the jump shot but its affective so im not complaining. He defense isnt great but its not as bad as many would like to say it is.

On the other hand you have Finley who can also score, although not as much or as easily as houston can, he is still a very good offensive threat. Not only is he good offensively but he is a good defender and all around player. I personall think Finley is the most underated sg in the league. 

Im probably one of the few who loves houstons game, but even I gotta give this one to Finley.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Finley is the more complete player, definitely.

However, *assuming salaries were equal*, I would rather have Houston, because pure shooters, who are also good players, are incredibly rare.

Finley is a very good player, but his skillset is not uncommon. The number of true pure shooters, who aren't scrubs that can *only* shoot when wide open, are small.

Currently, Ray Allen is the top example of such a player, which is why I rate him so highly. A player who can shoot from long-range like that, so consistently, *and* can do other things is gold. Allan Houston is a lesser version. He can slash, but he can't pass like Allen.

Bryant, McGrady, Pierce, et al, are great combo guards...they do everything well...but they don't possess pure shots.

Of course, Houston's ridiculous contract is poison. So, counting contracts, I'll take Finley so that I can afford another player too.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

They are both talented, Allan Houston is going to do better this year since he is the main player on the Knicks.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a little prejudiced on this choice - but then the reality of the choice makes me want to say that Houston made it to the finals as an 8th seed with game winning shots and no center ( as Ewing was old and out with an injury then)!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Defintly Finley


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'd take finely. Houston is a great shooter, but fin is more complete.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

neither 

if i hafta choose it's finley..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Finley is the more complete player, definitely.
> 
> However, *assuming salaries were equal*, I would rather have Houston, because pure shooters, who are also good players, are incredibly rare.
> ...


Wow, such a great arguement. I am liking it alot. You are right that rare dead eye shooter are more rare then guys with skillset similar to Finley...

But that is why it's hard for me to say Finley, but I am. I want a guy whom wants the ball in his hands which Finley does 100% of the time. Houston I think only stepped up because of presure from the media and his teammates, it looks at time he rather be at home.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Finley is the more complete player, definitely.
> 
> However, *assuming salaries were equal*, I would rather have Houston, because pure shooters, who are also good players, are incredibly rare.
> ...



Always the key point of any comparision involving houston; the horrific contract. Smart of you to point that out.

However I am going to disagree with you on the comment 



> Finley is a very good player, but his skillset is not uncommon. The number of true pure shooters, who aren't scrubs that can *only* shoot when wide open, are small.



Finely is an perennial all star, he is 6'7. He is an extradonary leaper, a decent defender, an excellent shooter, an average three point shooter, and a fantastic passer. While his skill set is not uncommon, the way he excels in so many categories is, couple this with a great attitude, and unselfish play, and you have someone who you can build a team around. 

While I think houston is the best shooter in the league, he lacks some of the tools to be a good defender. While he can shoot the lights out, he is not as good from 3 point land as some of his contemporaries. He is also not as good of a ball handler, which means he requires someone who is for him to perform at max capacity. He doesn't have a great first step either, making him easier to trap in double teams.

A player like Finley does it all he can fill in the holes for your team, he can be a passer , a three point threat ( albeit not the best one), and a excellent rebounder because of his height and leaping ability. A slasher, a midrange shooter, a good help defender all of these thing Finely can do.

While Allan epitomizes what a shooter should and can do, he can't fill as many roles as Finely, few in the NBA can, and fewer still can fill those roles as well as he can.

I am a huge fan of Allan Houston, but I would take Finely.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ok so finleys field goal % went down this year, but u know what finley is a decent shooter. He shot 37% from 3 point land last season, and thats amazing when u consider the number of attempts he put up.

119-322 at 37% he is a career 36% 3 point shooter. And career 45% from the field. Now thats not too shabby. 

Im a big michael finley fan, and by no means do i think both either of these players are on their downward part of their careers. I think Houston and Finely will both improve for another few years to come. Houston has really stepped it up this year scoring 52 points once and over 50 another time.

Finley can step it up when is needed. Has anyone actually seen the types of shots he gets, alot of them are off balance, impossible shots when dirk etc cant score, and u know what. He bloody hits them every time!!!

both great players. i think finley edges houston just a little bit.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I think Allan Houston is better offensively than Finley, but Finley is a better defender and all-around player... so Finley.


Well, Finley CAN"T be better offensively cuz he's got Nowitski, Nash, and now Jamison on his team! But I agree dat Finley's better overall! Houston might change dat dis year though cuz he doesn't hav Latrell anymore, but he has KEITH VAN HORN!!


----------



## Damn Dudley (Oct 20, 2003)

fin dog


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Finley...

got love The J's.


----------

